
A company added the word ‘blockchain’ to its name and its shares surged - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-27/what-s-in-a-name-u-k-stock-surges-394-on-blockchain-rebrand
======
iaw
Something similar happened a while back. I can't remember the stock name but
it was pretty clear people were buying/selling it because they thought it was
a different non-public company.

Investing this way is more like roulette.

~~~
kicarus
The article mentions that: "In what seems to be a case of mistaken identity, a
New York-based startup called SNAP Interactive Inc. jumped more than 150
percent in the days after Snap Inc. filed for a $3 billion initial public
offering in February. Little-known SNAP Interactive makes mobile dating apps,
while Snap Inc. is the parent of the popular Snapchat photo-sharing app."

------
continuations
If only they had changed their name to On-line Blockchain ICO Deep Learning
Self-Driving Cloud Plc...

------
omgbananas
Isn't this what companies were doing back during the dot-com boom?

